

My name is James A. and I'm an Alcoholic - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/02/my-name-is-james-a-and-im-an-alcoholic/

======
orky56
Amazing storytelling! Love the abstract part at the end especially. Felt like
something out of No Country for Old Men.

However, I wouldn't recommend astrologers as a path to get out of a rut. I do
admire his ability to reflect on his life. I think we could all take a page
out of his book.

~~~
jaltucher
Orky, thanks very much.

